# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Συμβίωση macaw με άλλα πτηνά

## τιμος

χαιρετω το φορουμ!

τελικα δεν αργησε πολυ να διμιουργηθει η πρωτη απορια..

οπως ειπα στο πρωτο μου θεμα θελω στο μελλον να αγορασω εναν macaw και μια athene noctua.

απο οτι εχω διαβασει οι macaw με λιγη τυχη δεν θα εχουν θεμα με καποιον αλλον παπαγαλο...πως θα συμπεριφερθει ομως σε μια κουκουβαγια?

μπορουν να συμβιωσουν στο ιδιο δωματιο/σπιτι(το καθνα στον χωρο του φυσικα)?

υπαρχει περιπτωση το ενα να στρεσσαρει/ζηλευει το αλλο?

ευχριστω προκαταβολικα για τις απαντησεις σας!

----------


## rafa

πουλανε κουκουβαγιες;δεν γνωριζω;

----------


## τιμος

Ναι μπορείς να βρεις από εκτροφέα στο εξωτερικό.επειδή δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να βάλω λίνκς,ψάξε στο google athene noctua for sale και ψάξε  βιντεάκια της στο YouTube για να δεις τον βαθμό εξημέρωσης που φτάνει  :Happy:

----------


## ringneck

από τ φύση του θα φοβάται την αθηνα γιατί είναι κυνηγός
αλλα λόγο μεγέθους ίσος να μην αισθάνεται τόση απειλή 

πιστεύω δεν θα ήταν καλο να βλέπονται..

υπάρχει 1 θέμα κάπου εδώ μέσα με γεράκια k γλαύκες

 αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχουν 2 εκτροφεία με 
τ 1 πρέπει ν είναι στον ***********

----------


## xrisam

Μέλος του φόρουμ μας που έχει σίγουρα αθηνά, μπούφους αλλα και γεράκια είναι ο Χρήστος Μ απο Κρήτη.

Δες εδω ποστ 71 και 80. Αν κάποιος μπορει να σε κατατοπίσει τότε ο Χρήστος είναι ο κατάλληλος.

----------


## τιμος

και εγω δεν θεωρω ιδιαιτερα σωστο να βλεπει το ενα πτηνο το αλλο...

υπαρχει περιπτωση να στρεσσαρονται και μονο που θα ακουει το ενα το αλλο?

----------


## HarrisC

Eκτρεφουν στο εξωτερικο athene noctua ?? Η τα πιανουν καποιοι και τα πουλανε να βγαλουν το χατζιλικι τους.Ειναι υπεροχο αγριο πτηνο .

----------


## τιμος

φιλε μου σωστος ο προβληματισμος σου

για την athene συγκεκριμενα δεν εχω αποψη επι του θεματος.απο οτι ξερω ομως για αλλα ζωα,τα μαζευαν οι ξενοι απο την ελλαδα εποχες που στην χωρα μας ειτε δεν προστατευονταν ειτε ηταν επικηρυγμενα.στην συνεχεια εκαναν γεννες απο πολλες γενιες αυτων των ειδων.κλασσικο παραδειγμα η οχια της Μηλου(macrovipera schweizeri,απειλουμενο ειδος και cites 1)τις οποιες τις επαιρναν κατα δεκεδες οι ξενοι μια εποχη που το κρατος πληρωνε για το κεφαλι αυτων των πλασματων....πλεον μπορεις να βρεις μικρα απο γερμανο εκτροφεα,νομιμα,γεννημενα στην αιχμαλωσια  στην ιδια τιμη που παιρνεις απο ελληνικο πετ σοπ ενα ζευγαρι cockatiel(δεν τα μειωνω καθολου ισα ισα μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ,απλα με βοηθουν στην συγκριση)...

θεωρω πως αν την παρω σε μικρη ηλικια,με ολα της τα χαρτια και με δαχτυλιδι  δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα(ασε που αν δεν κανω λαθος υπαρχουν εκροφεις και στην ελλαδα).

επισης δεν ξερω κατα ποσο συμφερει σε καποιο ξενο να ερθει στην ελλαδα για 3-4 μερες και να πιασει κουκουβαγιες(βενζινες,εξοδ  α διαμονης,χωρις να ξερει ουτε ποσες θα πιασει,ουτε ποσες θα ζησουν απο το ταξιδι).

----------


## rafa

Πληροφοριακα ξερετε ποσο εχουν αυτο το ειδος κουκουβαγιας

----------


## HarrisC

> φιλε μου σωστος ο προβληματισμος σου
> 
> για την athene συγκεκριμενα δεν εχω αποψη επι του θεματος.απο οτι ξερω ομως για αλλα ζωα,τα μαζευαν οι ξενοι απο την ελλαδα εποχες που στην χωρα μας ειτε δεν προστατευονταν ειτε ηταν επικηρυγμενα.στην συνεχεια εκαναν γεννες απο πολλες γενιες αυτων των ειδων.κλασσικο παραδειγμα η οχια της Μηλου(macrovipera schweizeri,απειλουμενο ειδος και cites 1)τις οποιες τις επαιρναν κατα δεκεδες οι ξενοι μια εποχη που το κρατος πληρωνε για το κεφαλι αυτων των πλασματων....πλεον μπορεις να βρεις μικρα απο γερμανο εκτροφεα,νομιμα,γεννημενα στην αιχμαλωσια  στην ιδια τιμη που παιρνεις απο ελληνικο πετ σοπ ενα ζευγαρι cockatiel(δεν τα μειωνω καθολου ισα ισα μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ,απλα με βοηθουν στην συγκριση)...
> 
> θεωρω πως αν την παρω σε μικρη ηλικια,με ολα της τα χαρτια και με δαχτυλιδι  δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα(ασε που αν δεν κανω λαθος υπαρχουν εκροφεις και στην ελλαδα).
> 
> επισης δεν ξερω κατα ποσο συμφερει σε καποιο ξενο να ερθει στην ελλαδα για 3-4 μερες και να πιασει κουκουβαγιες(βενζινες,εξοδ  α διαμονης,χωρις να ξερει ουτε ποσες θα πιασει,ουτε ποσες θα ζησουν απο το ταξιδι).


Καποιοι πανε στο Σχιστο και αγοραζουν αγρια πουλια ,πιασμενα με δοκανα ,παγιδες κλπ.Αν καποιος παρει απο ξενο ,δεν σημαινει οτι το πουλι ειναι εκτροφης,ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα .Για να ειναι εκτροφης πρεπει να υπαεχει συλλογος εκτροφεων κουκουβαγιας,στη Ιταλια,Γαλλια ,Γερμανια.Πραγμα που δεν ισχυει.Αρα ειναι αγριοπουλια πιασμενα και δεν συστηνω μαλλον δεν πρεπει σε καμμια περιπτωση να τονωνουμε οικονομικα με τον οβολο μας αυτους τους οποιους κυνηγανε αγριοπουλια για να πουλησουν και να ζησουν.Ασε που στη νοτεια Ιταλια ,επιασαν σπειρα μαφιοζων που ειχαν στησει χοντρο εμποριο αγριων πτηνων.

----------


## stephan

Σε κάθε περίπτωση(είτε μπορείς να αποκτήσεις μια γλαύκα είτε όχι) δεν νομίζω ότι η συμβίωση θα ήταν εφικτή. Κατ αρχήν δεν γνωρίζουμε πως μπορεί να αντιδράσουν στην παρουσία του άλλου δυο τόσο διαφορετικά πουλιά, κατά δεύτερον οι ανάγκες χώρου, εξοπλισμού, διαμόρφωσης και διατροφής και των δύο δεν συμπίπτουν σε καμία περίπτωση.

----------


## τιμος

Φιλε Στεφανε ισως να μην το διευκρινισα.Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εννοουσα να τα στεγασω στο ιδιο κλουβι.Το ερωτημα ειναι αν μπορω να εχω τα δυο πτηνα στοιδιο δωματιο(δηλαδη να εχουν οπτικη επαφη).παντως οπως το βλεπω καλυτερα να ειναι σε ξεχωριστα δωματια γιατι εκτος απο το στρες μπορει να υπαρξουν και περιστατικα ζηλιας.

φιλε Χαρη το οτι υπαρχουν εκτροφεια(και στην Ελλαδα)το εχω διασταυρωσει απο πολλες πηγες.Ακομα η little owl(κοινη ονομασια)δεν ειναι ενδημικο ειδος μιας και υπαρχει σε πολλες χωρες.αυτος ειναι ενας χαρτης που δειχνει την εξαπλωση της

οποτε δεν νομιζω να συμφερει καποιον να ερθει Ελλαδα και να τις κλεψει απο την φυση.

θεωρω πως αν την αγορασω απο καποιον που αποδεδειγμενα ειναι εκτροφεας,και εαν το ζωο συνοδευεται απο ολα τα απαραιτητα εγραφα και φοραει το δαχτυλιδι του δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## HarrisC

Φιλε Τιμο,αυτο προσπαθω να σου εξηγησω ,οτι δεν μπορει να υπαρχει " συλλογος εκτροφεων athene noctua" σε καμμια περιοχη απο αυτες του χαρτη ,μια και προκειται για αγριοπουλι.Μιλαμε για κανονικους εκτροφεις εγγεγραμμενους σε συλλογους αναγνωρισμενους απο ορνιθολογικη εταιρια της καθε χωρας.​Αρα ,οτι αγορασεις να ξερεις οτι θα προερχεται απο καποιους ανθρωπους στους οποιους αρεσει να ζευγαρωνουν αγριοπουλια ,με σκοπο το κερδος.Εκει ομως δεν φταιει μονο ο πωλητης ,αλλα και ο αγοραστης.

----------


## τιμος

φιλε Χαρη καλησπερα,

πως ειναι δυνατον να βαζουν δαχτυλιδια σε παρανομα/πιασμενα πουλια?

δηλαδη αν ενας γνωστος μου βγαλει π.χ. γεννα απο σκιουρους που αγορασε απο πετ σοπ,δεν θα μπορει να μου δωσει καποιο μικρο γιατι δεν υπαρχει "συλλογος εκτροφεων σκιουρων Ελλαδας"(στην θεση του σκιουρου βαλε οποιοδηποτε κατοικιδιο)

----------


## HarrisC

Kαι γω βαζω δαχτυλιδια στα καναρινια μου.Δεν ειμαι ομως....εκτροφεας.Ας το δουμε αλλοιως το θεμα.
Το καναρινι να τοχεις στο κλουβι,τη κουκουβαγια ρε Τιμο......κριμα ,ενα τρομερο αγριοπουλι,πανεμορφο ,συμβολο ενος απο τους 
καλυτερους πολιτισμους που εμφανιστηκε στον πλανητη,του Αθηναικου, αντεχεις να τοχεις σκλαβωμενο?? καλο απογευμα

----------


## τιμος

φιλε Χαρη καλησπερα,

δυστυχως ολα τα πλασματα που πλεον μενουν σε ανθρωπινα σπιτια οι προγονοι τους προερχονται απο την φυση,οποτε ολα καποτε ηταν αγριοπουλια...

απο εκει και περα,η ελευθερια ενος γεννημενου στην αιχμαλωσια και μεγαλομενο διπλα σε ανθρωπους macaw(η οποιουδηποτε αλλου πτηνου) ειναι λιγοτερο σημαντικη απο μιας επισης μεγαλωμενης διπλα σε ανθρωπους και γεννημενης στην αιχμαλωσιας κουκουβαγιας,μονο και μονο επειδη το ενα τυχαινει να ηταν συμβολο ενος σημαντικου αρχαιου πολιτισμου?

ενα απο τα πιο κοινα κατοικιδια η γατα ηταν συμβολο ενος ακομα σπουδαιο πολιτισμου του Αιγυπτιακου...

τι διαφορα εχει το να εχεις καναρινι σε σωστες συνθηκες στην αιχμαλωσια απο το να εχεις σε αντιστιχες συνθηκες μια κουκουβαγια?σκεψου επισης οτι τα γεννημενα σε αιχμαλωσια αρπακτικα πτηνα(π.χ. κουκουβαγιες,γερακια κλπ)μπορουν να φτασουν σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο εξημερωσης που να μπορεις να πηγαινεις στην ταρατσα μαζι τους και να τα αφηνεις να ξεσκανε και μετα απο λιγη ωρα να γυρησουν πισω..εχεις δοκιμασει να αφησεις για λιγο ελευθερο καποιο καναρινι σου?

p.s.επειδη η γραπτη γλωσσα παρεξηγει να τονισω πως ολα αυτα τα λεω εντελως φιλικα...συζητηση κανουμε  :Happy:

----------


## rafa

Τιμο εκτος απο το χωρο οι κουκουβαγιες βγαζουν μπαλες τροφης,χρατζουνανε τα παντα και ετσι και νευριασει σου κανει μια επιθεση που μπορει να σου βγαλει ματι.μην συγκρινεις την με παπαγαλο το ενα ειναι καρποφαγο το αλλο ειναι αρπακτικο κυνηγος και οχι να του δινεις εσυ κατεψυγμενο ποντικι ή καθε αλλη τροφη

----------

